# Glitter - Effekt auf Bildern einfügen - aber wie?



## SenYa (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe für meine Tochter eine Homepage (http://www.familie-hockauf.de.tl) erstellt. Jetzt habe ich einige Bilder, auf denen ich gern einen Glittereffekt einfügen würde.

Dieses Bild hier habe ich auf einer Homepage erstellt. 

http://blingee.com/blingee/view/456...offset=0&tags=SENADA&content=Glitter-Graphics

So etwas möchte ich aber gern selbst machen. Im speziellen den Glitzereffekt auf dem Pulli.

Ich habe Photoshop 10. Leider finde ich weder eine Beschreibung, noch sonst irgendetwas.

Kann mir da jemand helfen oder kann mir jemand, der weiß wie es geht, vielleicht eine Anleitung schicken?

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig drüber freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus ...


----------



## Remme (15. Februar 2008)

Also im Grunde sind das ja zwei Bilder die hin und her schlaten (sprich Bewegung). 

1. Foto öffnen

2. Auf einer neuen Ebene die Glitzereffekte erstellen (hoffe du weißt wie das geht?, wenn nict melden)

3. Die Glitzerebene kopieren und auf der der neuen Ebene sie verschieben.

4. Nun das ganze in ImageReady öffnen (ist der unterese Button bei der Werkzeugleiste)

5. Hier eine Animimation erstellen. In der Animationleiste muss dann im Grunde nur ein Bild mit aktivierter Glitzereben 1 und ein Bild mit Aktivierter Glitzerebene 2.

6. Das Ding als aninimiertes Gif oder swf speichern und fertig.

--------------------------------------

Mal ne ganz kurze Beschreibung, sollte es nicht reichen werd ich mir was ausführliches einfallen lassen.

lg


----------



## SenYa (15. Februar 2008)

Hi

Danke für Deine Antwort und Deine Erklärung. Leider habe ich in punkto Photoshop 10 zwei linke Hände. Noch. 

Folgendes habe ich nicht verstanden:
1. Ich weiß nicht, wie man Glitter erstellt. Ich habe es jetzt mal probiert und habe es mit dem Werkzeug "Buntstift" einfach Tupfer in 3 Farben drauf gemacht. 2 Ebenen. Tupfer verschieden. Unter "Animation" als 2 Frames angezeigt und animiert. Leider sieht es aus, wie mit dem Holzhammer drauf gehauen.

Hier ist das Ergebnis: http://www.familie-hockauf.de.tl/Testseite.htm (Es geht um die Pilze auf dem Pulli) -- Auf dem unteren Bild (was ich bei Blingee erstellt habe) sieht man, was ich eigentlich möchte. So Sterne auf dem Pulli oder solche Effekte wie das rote Herz.

2. Warum - trotz dass es ein Gif ist - ist es nicht animiert? Die Datei auf meinem Rechner funktioniert.

3. Ist mit "ImageReady" Animation gemeint? Ich finde nämlich kein Image Ready.

4. Warum ist auf der Homepage ein schwarzer Hintergrund, obwohl der Hintergrund in der Datei auf meinem Rechner und im Photoshop transparent ist?

Vielen Dank für Deine Antworten.


----------



## MarschaLowey (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

vom Ansatz her hast Du schon einen ersten Schritt gemacht.

Aber soll das Glitzern Gelb sein? Ich würde eher ein weiss nehmen.

Ich würde als Basis einen Kreis nehmen, in weiss, und mit senkrechter und waagerechter Linie die über den Kreis hinausragen, die Strahlen erzeugen.

Wenn du genau hinschaust bei Deiner "Muster-Vorlage", dann siehst du wie.

Wenn du dann mehrere Ebenen hast, dann markier die mit gedrückter strg-Taste, und wähle im Ebenenmenu sichtbare auf eins, oder so

Jedenfalls das du die Sterne auf einer Ebene hast.

Dann legst du dir den Stern als Pinsel an - gibt es massig Tutorials für.

Damit "malst", also tuppfst du deine Sterne - Dein Glitter also, ansonsten machst du Weiter, wie oben schon beschrieben

Ich hoffe, das hilfst dir erst mal Weiter
Schönes Wochenende 
Marscha


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2008)

Ergänzend zu Marschas Beitrag vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps aus anderen Threads:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/175896-glitzer-effekt.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/254339-blin-bling-effekt.html

Ja, früher war die Arbeit an Animationen in einem anderen Programm ausgelagert: ImageReady. In neueren Versionen von Photoshop ist diese Funktion direkt implementiert und lässt sich, wie du mit Sicherheit schon erfahren hast, über die Animationspalette steuern.

Was macht diesen Glitzer-Effekt im Grunde aus? Schaut man sich die einzelnen Frames der Animation an, sieht man, dass die "Sternchen" nicht einfach nur ein- und ausgeblendet werden, sondern die Größe und Position ändern. Mit anderen Worten: Das Ganze wird komplizierter. 
Trotzdem könntest du dir die Arbeit erleichtern, indem du mehrere Sterne in Gruppen zusammenfasst und diese transformierst, spiegelst etc. (Kleine Ergänzung: Wenn du mit den vorgefertigten Werkzeugspitzen arbeitest, kannst du auch mit Werkzeugspitzenvoreinstellungen spielen. Wenn du den Malabstand und die Streuung vergrößerst, kannst du quasi mit einem Pinselstrich mehrere Sterne erzeugen.)

Bei den Transparenzeinstellungen würde ich dir empfehlen hier im Forum nach "Animation", "Transparenz" etc. zu suchen. Eine passende Lösung findet sich bestimmt. Falls dann noch spezifische Probleme bestehen - immer her damit. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

